# Somewhere warm, FL or Bahamas over Christmas!



## he46570 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi all. 

Looking to take the family of 4 to Florida or Bahamas over the Christmas week. Prefer to start 26/27 Dec. Happy to look at anything more than 3 days.

2 bedroom minimum please, resort a plus. Thanks in advance!

Robert


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 19, 2015)

I thought you guys in the western USA wanted SNOW pack?

Now, you want warm and beach weather?

I got 2 studios each sleeping 2 max ... $675 per unit. In Fort Lauderdale... near the beach. Partial kitchens. No balconies.


----------



## Tank (Nov 19, 2015)

sent PM   for somewhere warm


----------



## he46570 (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks all. I found something in Florida. Appreciate all the help!


----------

